# gently slopes



## MAYA7

Olá a todos! Gostaria de uma pequena ajuda para entender este texto em inglês.
*The Chaco Region*
Separated from the Paraneña region by the Río Paraguay, the Chaco region is a vast plain with elevations reaching no higher than 300 meters and averaging 125 meters. Covering more than 60 percent of Paraguay's total land area, the Chaco plain gently slopes eastward to the Río Paraguay. The Gran Chaco, the entire western portion of the region, is subdivided into the Alto Chaco (Upper Chaco), bordering on Bolivia, and the Bajo Chaco (Lower Chaco), bordering on the Río Paraguay. The low hills in the northwestern part of the Alto Chaco are the highest parts in the Gran Chaco. The main feature of the Bajo Chaco is the Estero Patiño, the largest swamp in the country at 1,500 square kilometers.

A frase destacada em vermelho, como se traduziria? Eu pensei algo assim "As planices do Chaco se estendem suavemente pelas encostas ao leste do Rio Paraguai"
mas nao sei se faria sentido... alguem pode me ajudar?
Obrigada desde já.


----------



## Outsider

"A planície de Chaco desce suavemente a leste para o rio Paraguai."


----------



## MAYA7

mas uma planicie pode descer suavemente? tecnicamente falando estende-se nao ficaria melhor?


----------



## Outsider

"Estende-se" não dá a ideia de descida. Não me ocorre uma palavra melhor.


----------



## Vanda

Acredito que estende-se vai bem no contexto.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Outsider* tem razão.





Outsider said:


> "Estende-se" não dá a ideia de descida


Meu nome não é Salomão  mas permitam que sugira
A planície de Chaco estende-se em suave declive para leste, na direção do rio Paraguai.​Cumprimentos.


----------



## Carfer

MAYA7 said:


> mas uma planicie pode descer suavemente?


 

Porque não? O conceito de planíce apenas implica a inexistência de relevo (ou melhor até, de relevo acidentado), não a completa horizontalidade e '_descer_' comporta o sentido de '_pender_'. 
Coolbrowne propôs uma solução feliz para o aparente conflito, mas não vejo nada de errado na sugestão inicial de Outsider.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

o verbo to slope significa "inclinar-se"


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem toda a razão *Adriano_CSI* . Bem lembrado! Eu estava justamente a pensar nisso (transmimento de pensação? )





Adriano_CSI said:


> o verbo to slope significa "inclinar-se"


Em geral, poderia se *a*clive ou *de*clive. Não posso falar por *Outsider* mas, no meu caso, sem que eu percebesse, as outras características físicas (_Alto_ Chaco, rio) presentes no resto do texto foi que me levaram (inconscientemente, repito) a fazer a escolha entre descida e subida.


----------



## uchi.m

MAYA7 said:


> the Chaco plain gently slopes eastward to the Río Paraguay.



A planície de Chaco declina suavemente a leste, em direção ao Rio Paraguai.

A planície de Chaco cai suavemente ao leste, em direção ao Rio Paraguai.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Concordo com Adriano, coolbrowne e Uchi, slope como verbo dá idéia de descida ver Michaelis
slope [sloup]_ vt+vi_* 1* estar inclinado, ter declive.* 2* inclinar, enviesar, fazer rampa ou ladeira.* 3* _coll_ fugir, escapar.


----------



## coolbrowne

Certo . Só dois pequenos detalhes, no interesse da precisão





fernandobn97007 said:


> ...slope como verbo dá idéia de descida...


É mais forte do que dar idéia. O significado _principal_ de "to slope" _é_ inclinar. E é bom ter em mente que tanto pode ser descida como subida.


----------



## almufadado

coolbrowne said:


> Tem toda a razão *Adriano_CSI* . Bem lembrado! Eu estava justamente a pensar nisso (transmissão de pensamentos? )



Quem sabe se pegava ... a _pensação_ ? 

No contexto técnico que o texto aparenta ter, penso que  "The Chaco plain gently slopes eastward to the Río Paraguay." se deveria traduzir como:
"-A planície do Chaco desce suavemente para Este para o Rio Paraguaí."

A conjunção do advérbio "gently" e do verbo "splopes" quer demonstrar a forma não abrupta da ligação entre a planicie (é uma grande área geográfica com pouca ou nenhuma variação de altitude como um deserto ou um pântano. Planícies são superfícies que apresentaram pequenos movimentos na crosta, sendo quase completamente aplainadas) e o rio. Em portugues o substantivo declive não têm verbo directo. Existem verbos no contexto e em tradução directa que seria por exemplo "clivar" mas que expressam conceitos radicais de separação. 
Quando o terreno desce subentende-se que é em declive, e em topografia/geografia usa-se mais os adjectivos para caracterizar a morfologia do terreno (Ex. ascendente, descendente) do que por a enfâse no verbo. Exemplo:

"A colina, a sul em declive ligeiro/lento/suave/subtil/ tem nas escarpas abruptas/pronunciadas/íngremes/rasgadas  a norte a sua principal característica."


----------



## Adriano_CSI

"Desce" seria muito nesse contexto. "inclina-se" tambem. eu acho que as duas ficaria otima no contexto.


----------



## MAYA7

Obrigada a todos pela ajuda. Ainda nesse mesmo texto ele utiliza gently sloape neste outro parágrafo:

... and the western region--officially Western Paraguay (Paraguay Occidental) and known as the Chaco-- gently slope toward and are drained into the Río Paraguay, which thus not only separates the two regions but unifies them.

Poderia traduzir como:

... e a região oeste - oficialmente Paraguai Oeste (Paraguai Ocidental) e conhecida como o Chaco -- gently slope toward e são drenados para o Rio Paraguai, que não apenas separa as duas regiões mas as unifica também.

Neste parágrafo também fiquei em dúvida de como seria o sentido...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

MAYA7 said:


> ... gently slope toward and are drained into the Río Paraguay...


Se a coisa está _draining into the river, _não deve haver dúvida de que se trata de declive, não de aclive. 

Minha sugestão para o trecho acima: "... descem suavemente, convergindo em direção ao rio Paraguai..."


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado pela correção, *almufadado*, mas não era necessária (Eu vim para confundir e não para explicar hehe ) 


almufadado said:


> Quem sabe se pegava ... a _pensação_ ?


Bricadeiras do tipo "_transmimento de pensação_" são comums no Brasil. 

Aliás note que pensassão ficaria muito feio , daí mudar para c-cedilha. (Brincadeira tem hora mas nem por isso se vai atropelar a estética )


----------



## MAYA7

Só para finalizar esta discussão... se eu colocasse como inclinar-se... gently slope - suavemente se inclina ficaria melhor? digo, tratando-se de  um trabalho ligado a geografia do País...


----------



## Vanda

Ou então, inclina-se suavemente.


----------



## MAYA7

Vanda said:


> Ou então, inclina-se suavemente.


 
Vanda
Mais uma vez, obrigada! Acho que com esta definição posso dar continuidade a minha leitura! Obrigada a todos que me ajudaram.


----------

